# Shindaiwa eb802 and 854



## huskyboy (Oct 21, 2015)

Been looking to buy one of these, anyone have any experience with them? Leaning towards the 802 due to it being lighter and nearly as powerful. But I don't want to feel like I skimped out on power. Also looked at husky 570 but seems very heavy.


----------



## harry mullan (Oct 22, 2015)

I work on a golf course - the guys here will fight to use the Eb802's over our other blowers


----------

